# Returning member



## Little Kopit (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, it says I haven't been here since last July.

It's called forum overload.  & yes, UK is on my wannabes.  But that will be after I retire.

I've been focusing more on things re. retirement, which is April 08.  

However, I'm into cast iron cookery.  Some call it Camp Oven.  Others a Dutch Oven.   & I'm looking for regional patterns.  

I'll now go post that question over in a general section.

Hm, I didn't go check my signature, but I live in Newfoundland.

How do I add email notification on edit?


----------

